# hello! new here...go easy on me :)



## mohit (Dec 25, 2005)

This is my first post on tpf people. I hope it meets up with the high standards i've seen on this site! its one of my favourite pics which i almost didn't survive myself. Dont think i would have escaped with anything less than a broken neck (not broken by the fall but more likely wrung off by the beautiful beast) had i fallen off the tree branch onto the elephant's stomach...which i almost did  The guy in the pic is a mahout bathing the elephant.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey mohit! glad you decided to join tpf... i love this pic of yours... awesome awesome POV! glad you're ok  
love the way you can see the dirt being washed away...neat saturation
look forward to lots MORE of ya awesome stuff!


----------



## JonK (Dec 25, 2005)

Incredible shot mohit. Welcome to TPF. 
It is an awesome POV and a very cool capture. Not your everyday scene...especially in my neck of the woods. 
I've seen some of your work over at trek....great stuff. Glad to have you here.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome!
I really like the contrast between the water and the elephant :thumbup:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 25, 2005)

sweet picture! The POV kept me thinking for a few. so you sat in a tree while they found an elephant in a lake?? in Manitoba???


----------



## NMLeakway (Dec 25, 2005)

really, really, awesome photograph.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow, I really like this picture! Great work :thumbup:


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome!! Really cool pic but it made me sad cuz i thought the elephant was dead... love the color of the water and the washed away dirt!! Looking foreward to more!

-Joe


----------



## KunalShingla (Dec 25, 2005)

hey mohit
so u have posted this one.....
i really really like this photo of urz....
thx yaa


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to TPF. This is an excellent capture and worth the risk. Post more when you can.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 25, 2005)

welcome! and great shot., way to get there!


----------



## Eric. (Dec 25, 2005)

Excellent shot! I really love the earthy tones that you have! First glance without the story made me think it was dead!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2005)

Holy Camole, that's awesome.  Post LOTS LOTS more!


----------



## mohit (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks everyone fr the great welcome! kunal I'm using a nikon f4, a pentax programA (probably as old as me) and recently been experimenting with a d70s.this particular pic was taken with the pentax and a 80-200 lens that no longer works  also guys i knew some may get the impression that the beauty was dead, so i waited and waited till she raised her trunk out of the water to take a breath.Never knew eles could hold their breath for so long!but i guess what the photographer sees is not necessarily what the viewer sees too.one of my biggest lessons i've learnt over the years.Promise to keep working at it


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 26, 2005)

What a stunning photo to come to TPF with!
So this is the first you ever posted?
And only now (I have to catch up on many things here on TPF) am I coming round to see this!?!?! Wow. I'd have almost missed it.
Oh, what I would have missed! 
It is so beautiful.
Where were you to take it? Up in a tree? Daring! And with such a big lens even (you are mentioning it in your post above mine). No wonder you nearly killed yourself for the photo, but it is soooooooooo worth it (not worth you being eaten by that elephant ... it would not have eaten you, anyway!) but worth taking!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

I rarely wander in to this Gallery - this picture made me glad I did.


----------



## mohit (Dec 26, 2005)

wow! this is really encouraging stuff from all of you but its getting me more than a wee-bit apprehensive about how to meet up to the expectations now. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## mohit (Dec 26, 2005)

can i ask u who have been on this forum a long time - which are the galleries you guys truly check out regularly?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 26, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> can i ask u who have been on this forum a long time - which are the galleries you guys truly check out regularly?


You will get different answers for this . 
I regularly check the Photographic Discussion, General Photography Camera Q&A, General Gallery, Portrait/Wedding, Landscape, PJ, Critique, and the Off topic discussion.


----------



## mohit (Dec 27, 2005)

Daniele, as you may have seen (maybe hopefully) i have started posting stuff all over the place after ur reply


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 27, 2005)

This has GOT to be my favourite shot of yours! 

I love elephants ( my mother does too ) and I started to get teary eyed looking at this photo because I thought she/he was hurt ! 

Do you have a website mohit ?


----------



## mohit (Dec 27, 2005)

yes... its www.wildlywise.com and the beauty is not hurt at all.infact was totally enjoying rolling around getting a very pampering bath.hope that makes you smile enough to make up for the tears your shed.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting the link Mohit :sillysmi:

I know now that the gentle giant is bathing, would have loved to see him or her havin a grand ol time in the water


----------



## mohit (Dec 27, 2005)

the beauty is a she named Phoolkali (meaning flower bud)


----------



## mohit (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Corrina, thanks for your kind words and man is this addictive have to tear myself away to get back to work! need to finish this assignment and then spend a lot more time truly checking out every aspect of tpf.its great!


----------



## jesusloving (Dec 27, 2005)

OMG&#65281;
is the elephant dead??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

jesusloving said:
			
		

> OMG?
> is the elephant dead??


Only if you don't read the preceding comments


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 27, 2005)

Fantastic photo mohit ! Welcome to TPF, looking forward in seeing more of your photos.


----------



## mohit (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks m@ko. look forward to seeing your images too.


----------



## Holly (Dec 28, 2005)

Great photo!!  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## mohit (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks holly! i'm pretty much hooked to this place now so am going to post soon, once i'm done with an assignment on hand, and shall keep posting till you guys are so sick of me that you kick me outahere!


----------



## mohit (Jan 2, 2006)

i can see an increase in traffic on this site now! I see what you all were talking about! Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Ajax (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow!! .. thats a fantastic shot :thumbup:  and what a great position to shoot it from


----------



## mohit (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks ajax - wish u a very happy new year!


----------



## mohit (Jan 4, 2006)

Just thought I should let you guys know that returned from a trip to Corbett National Park and the lovely ele in this pic, once again carried us to yet another exciting tiger sighting!:lmao::hail:


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 4, 2006)

Great photo, love the color of the water offset against the skin color of the elephant.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 4, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Luciano (Jan 4, 2006)

wow .. that's a wonderful photo mohit


----------



## mohit (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks so much grfxguru,jonmikal and luciano. Have been really caught up with an assignment lately. Now going to post some more and hope you like them as much. Would love to know. Wish you a very happy new year!


----------



## mohit (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Girl! welcome back from Goa! Now that you're back from non-stop partying...check out the posts on this page! thanks for telling me about this! What a bunch of great people here! Learning a lot every day by looking at their work and comments...thanks...:hail:


----------



## mohit (Jan 10, 2006)

So busy as soon as you're back! Is that a good thing or bad?! COnsidering you're just back from Goa! The land of take it eeeaaasssyyyy..........


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2006)

Erm... a slightly belated great picture!

You must have been quite high in the air to get that shot! Good photographic bravery and it paid off!

Rob


----------



## icondigital (Jan 11, 2006)

"go easy on me!" gimme a break! :stun:  

great shot mohit !!! :hail: 
looks like you took the gallery by storm! 

so you know the beautiful mansi? lucky!


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 11, 2006)

That is not a very common picture!  nice!


----------



## Mansi (Jan 11, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> Hey Girl! welcome back from Goa! Now that you're back from non-stop partying...check out the posts on this page! thanks for telling me about this! What a bunch of great people here! Learning a lot every day by looking at their work and comments...thanks...:hail:


 
heya mohithail: )! no problemo... im glad to see you enjoy it :mrgreen: 
cya soon


----------



## djengizz (Jan 11, 2006)

Great shot mohit! For me this is National Geographic quality :hail:


----------



## Mansi (Jan 11, 2006)

djengizz said:
			
		

> Great shot mohit! For me this is National Geographic quality :hail:


 ummm Mohit _is_ a nat geo photog:mrgreen:


----------



## mohit (Jan 12, 2006)

Mansi !! :blushing:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 12, 2006)

That is a great picture! I love the contrast of colors between the green of the water and the yellow of the rod. Amazing photo.


----------



## mohit (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks scott! that is some eye you have there. First time someone has pointed that out. I love the amount one learns here from stuff like this. Thanks...


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 12, 2006)

Great Shot - but my question is, "Is the man holding the elephant's head under water?  :meh:  No just joking - just my negative thinking.


----------



## slickhare (Jan 12, 2006)

wow that an amazing shot! very nice job! i really like how green around the subject(s) helps to make them stand out without being harsh. VERY good work!


----------



## bellaPictures (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Mohit...i love this picture...its just stunning! wish i could see this little beauty in real life bathing. I would love to have taken a picture like this. Love to see some more photos from you!


----------



## Booshka (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats one of the best pictures i've seen of an Elephant, you don't often see them from that perspective.


----------



## Fate (Jan 13, 2006)

Great shot there. Good job!


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow that's an amazing POV. Nice!


----------



## mohit (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks all of you...this has really been some tremendously encouraging response! Am heading out there in a couple of days. Will take lots of stuff to eat for the beauty who's the subject of this pic. My small way of thanking her for one of my most memorable pictures  Thanks Paul, Fate, Booshka, Bella, Slickhare and weeping widow


----------



## mohit (Jan 16, 2006)

heh heh...back already.short trip.many pics of this beauty.shall share soon...


----------



## mohit (Jan 18, 2006)

Just read the thread about bumping up ur images for the first time! :mrgreen:  just kidding - many more posts coming up in the next few days


----------



## mohit (Jan 23, 2006)

I desparately and urgently need to know what to charge a big German client for images that they want to purchase from me for commercial use. I have substantial professional experience, shooting for nat geo india, lufthansa and quite a few other large organisations here including wwf. Although I have shot for Lufthansa, payments were all on assignment basis. This is the first time, I have a German client interested in purchasing specific images. If i just charged the indian rates, it would not be the correct value for work there definitely. I just need to know what a pro there would charge per image from a very well off client. If someone can help me out with this and soooooon :hail: posted this on the q&a forum too but no responses there yet - hoping for quicker reactions here with my lucky mascot as a rider


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 23, 2006)

wat a thread to start with mohit.......i keep viewing it every now n then....i love it....post some more yaaar.....post some more photos.....


----------



## mohit (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks kunal.Promise to post one tomorrow.totally bushed and going to hit the sack in a big way right now. Been working 26 hours straight! :banghead:


----------



## ozzono (Jan 23, 2006)

It is an impressive photography.  The caught moment is incredible, and the colorful one is excellent.  Greetings from Spain.

Es una fotografía impresionante.  El momento captado es increible, y el colorido es excelente.  Saludos desde España.


----------



## John_05 (Jan 23, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> I desparately and urgently need to know what to charge a big German client for images that they want to purchase from me for commercial use. I have substantial professional experience, shooting for nat geo india, lufthansa and quite a few other large organisations here including wwf.


 
first of all,  thats an incredible pic.  ive never been known to have a lack of bravery,  but im not so sure i would want to be in a tree above an elephant like that.  i would be worried that my weight would break the branch and i would end up doing a dive straight onto the elephant.

second,  i noticed that you said you have done some work for WWF, and my first thought was you meant the World Wrestling Federation. (insert jealousy here)  then i realized you probably meant the World Wildlife Fund.  either way, that must have been a lot of fun for you.

thanks for sharing such an incredible photo, and i look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Rapala46 (Jan 23, 2006)

that might be one of the coolest shots ive seen in a long time.  GOOD JOB!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome! 

Thats a great picture, very unusual!! Look forward to seeing more


----------



## mohit (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks a ton ozzono, john, rapala and silverpenguin. heh heh yes i did mean the world wildlife fund


----------



## mohit (Mar 26, 2006)

Finally back after ages on the road! will post after spending some quality time just seeing what all is new here!


----------



## duncanp (Mar 26, 2006)

Will look forward to seeing your photos


----------

